# ffmpeg26-2.6



## talsamon (Mar 14, 2015)

Everytime I made a update-check multimedia/ffmpeg26-2.6 installs new - don't know why. Maybe it's a problem with registration ?


----------



## fernandel (Mar 14, 2015)

How did you update?
With ports-mgmt/portmaster which I use I did:
`portmaster -o multimedia/ffmpeg26 multimedia/ffmpeg25`


----------



## talsamon (Mar 15, 2015)

Thanks, I overlooked the simplest thing.


----------

